# HT Carpeting Help



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello.
I am finishing up my room which is an old bedroom in the basement. I will carpet for sure but wanted to get something with a little character. However, I can not find much HT carpeting out there:wits-end:

The few sites I found have very limited choices. I am not looking for extravagant by any means but just something befitting a theater room.
Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you look at this place ... HT market ???


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

I didi and wasn't too impressed with selection. However, this site has the most choice of anything I've seen. thanks


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Any final thoughts or suggestions before I throw the towel in on this? thanks


----------

